# .50 cell phones



## ryobie1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I spent some time making a nice looking box with sign saying. "recylce your old cell phone and printer inks here" Kind of what you would see in the post office.
I wnet to my locally owned corner market and asked the boss if I could put the box in the store and I would pay him .50 for every phone and .20 for every printer ink.
So far I have a small handfull of .50 phones to recycle and a few printer inks with print head to recycle.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you certain there is $.20 worth of anything in an ink cartridge? 

Seems like a loss to me. I don't know, just asking.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 17, 2011)

I would think you should be getting both items for free. Most folks just don't know where to recycle, and you have given that avenue. If I were you, I'd re-design your collection boxes to say something like keep your stuff out of the landfill.

This subject has been discessed before, use the search feature. I remember there are web page links on here.http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 17, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Are you certain there is $.20 worth of anything in an ink cartridge?


Office Depot is one of several businesses that give $3-$5 credit for every used cartridge brought in.You can only get a certain amount of credit each day,however if you have large quantities,you can always open another account in someone elses name.Some people sell this credit on ebay.


----------



## joem (Dec 17, 2011)

ryobie1 said:


> I spent some time making a nice looking box with sign saying. "recylce your old cell phone and printer inks here" Kind of what you would see in the post office.
> I wnet to my locally owned corner market and asked the boss if I could put the box in the store and I would pay him .50 for every phone and .20 for every printer ink.
> So far I have a small handfull of .50 phones to recycle and a few printer inks with print head to recycle.



Ryobie
I like your effort, it shows working at it shows results.
Don't worry about the ink cartridge cost. The next box you place accept ink and cells but only pay for phones. I have afew people I still pay boards and since I still get some from them I still pay them but anyone after that just gives me for free. It's all learning. Good job. keep it up.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 17, 2011)

We buy cell phones! 8) 

We pay for shipping and pay $6/lb to forum members.

We also pay more for any model that is reusable and worth more.

We have paid upwards of $45/lb for cell phones from forum members. :shock: 

We also pay $.50 for Li-Ion batteries.

Let me know if you are interested in selling.

Thanks,
Jack "Ocean" Ostteen
Relectrocycle
352-804-0068


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 17, 2011)

I kind of wish i would have sold all the phones i currently have before i tore them all apart


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Ocean said:


> We also pay $.50 for Li-Ion batteries.



Jack,
Is that supposed to be per lb.?

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2011)

Ocean said:


> We buy cell phones!


That reminds me,I have a few to bring monday.Really wish we could have hooked up yesterday.By the way,I owe a big thanks to a certain member that helped us get our last load.I don't know if you want your name posted publically,so I will just say thank you so much,you know who you are.


----------



## ryobie1 (Dec 18, 2011)

These boxes are nothing new. I got the idea from the one I saw at the post office. 

People are putting batterys and all kinds of random stuff in there. Gum, trash a pager. I want the ink cartrages because some of the older ones have a print head on them with gold. The others can be filled and sold. 
The owner of the store is making a few bux and I'm getting cheap stuff. 

I have gone around to a few other stores but have been sent away. It is only the local store I buy my grub from that said yes. If any one has a small store they frequent or konw the owner they might let you put one up.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 19, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > We also pay $.50 for Li-Ion batteries.
> ...



YES! Thanks Jim!

Li-Ion: $.50/lb.


----------



## Seth1846 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey, where/what's the value n the batts?? I fly rc and hav lots of them but I'm tryn to learn the PM recovery thing, THX


----------



## Claudie (Jan 17, 2012)

Seth1846 said:


> Hey, where/what's the value n the batts?? I fly rc and hav lots of them but I'm tryn to learn the PM recovery thing, THX



I wouldn't advise tearing apart batteries looking for PMs. Just because he buys the batteries, doesn't mean he is getting them for the PM value. Some of the contacts on them are Gold plated, and some batteries contain Silver. Lithium is highly reactive with common elements such as water, even moisture from the air. Research things BEFORE tearing into them. Most batteries don't contain any precious metals. :|


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2012)

Claudie said:


> Most batteries don't contain any precious metals.


So very true.


Seth1846 said:


> Hey, where/what's the value n the batts?? I fly rc and hav lots of them but I'm tryn to learn the PM recovery thing, THX


Please do not use "text" lingo on the forum.
The value is in the battery material itself.Some batteries can have their capacitance material recovered,and reused in another battery.


----------



## Seth1846 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, to those who attempted to help, and yea I've tore down bad cells to pair with closely matched cells to form a good batt, just wondered if there was PMs in them.
PS
I'm on an iPhone that auto corrects everything, sorry but I can't correct every error it makes. It's faster to just keep movin.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2012)

Seth1846 said:


> I can't correct every error it makes. It's faster to just keep movin.


I am not trying to be mean,but we do not allow "text" lingo on the forum.I'm not picking on you,but we deal with chemicals that can be extremely dangerous if not used correctly,so we need to make sure there is *NO* miscommunication.Please understand,it's the same rule for everyone.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 18, 2012)

Seth1846 said:


> I'm on an iPhone that auto corrects everything, sorry but I can't correct every error it makes. It's faster to just keep movin.


Errors are not the concern---poor use of the English language is. Do not post with text jargon on this forum. It is not acceptable, and won't be tolerated.

Harold


----------



## barnes8888 (Jan 19, 2012)

i have for sale ram and ethnet card here is a link to find the theres a few pics to get a idea thanks guys. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=12672&p=126333#p126333

just send me you best offer and 10 percent will be donated to steve's web sits for such a great web site.


----------

